# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  MvM Update: Engineer Grief / minor exploit

## TehVoyager

When a Sentry Buster bot is deployed and reaches your sentry (they have a retarded amount of HP atm) and begins to arm, pick up your sentry and run away. the bomb blows up and your sentry is saved!

go place your sentry in the same spot and ANOTHER sentry Buster is deployed. do the same thing.

continue untill your teammates rage at you slowing the game down.

I got to three before i screwed up and lost my turret.

Quick version

Once the Sentry buster bot begins to arm, you can pick your sentry up and save it. placing it back in the same place will cause another buster. this can be repeated.

----------


## Malfunctions

anybody tested yet?

----------


## Zolyrica

I've seen it done, it's a minor annoyance like he says lol.

----------


## bonethug

Still working?

----------

